# Adorable senior poodle came in



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I volunteer at our local shelter and over the weekend we got a special surrender. A sweet 13 yr old spayed poodle named Molly. 
She's been neglected but seems stable health wise. 
She has thinning of her fur and raw skin that looks like fleas. She's been treated for fleas. Her eyes need some cleaning and she has cataracts , appears to have some diminished vision. 
Her teeth need cleaned and her ears need cleaned. Possible ear infection. 
She liked to be held and pet so she's very friendly and sweet. Looking for a special person possibly rescue to give this sweet neglected girl a furever home. 
We'd like to get her into rescue or get her adopted..




https://www.facebook.com/michelle.robison3/posts/10205710094071014?pnref=story


----------



## jane and addison (Nov 1, 2012)

Sweet baby, pray a great adopter comes forward.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

How can a person allow a dog to get into that condition. Animal companions are a life long commitment. Poor little baby.


----------



## Pooh's mommy (Aug 31, 2014)

Poor sweet baby.:wub:
Praying she finds her forever home. She needs lots of pampering and love. 
From the looks of her she is better off, away from whoever let her get in such a horrible condition 
At 13 years old she deserves to be loved :angry:


----------

